# Corrugated Metal Roofing Supplier



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a project that needed some corrugated metal roofing. I found this source: http://gscalecorrugatedmetal.com/

Ordered some and the quality is excellent. Owner is Jeff, and he can make custom sizes and material, stainless steel even. Communication was great and very prompt. Price seems very reasonable also. Highly recommended.

-Jim


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jim. I have book marked the website for future needs.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Just buy a Fiskars paper corrugator for around $20. The corrugations are very close to scale 1:20. It works quite well with thick aluminium like you find in lasagna trays etc. Some materials are a little too thick to work easily so some experimenting first to determine what works well.

Andrew


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Good find Jim, glad to know there is someone that does make it for people that either can't or
chooses not too.
This is not for every one, but my railroad is full of rust. I make my roofing out of .003 thick
steel shim stock. That way i can use muratic acid and spray a coating of hydrogen peroxide
that makes rust, spray a coat of clear sealer at the desired level of rust.
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis, nice tip on how to rust these quickly 

-Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link Jim, he has a great product & price (55 cents per panel!)


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

*Jim...Thanks for the link.

Dennis...thanks for the metal/rust tip. Also, that "shack" is a great piece of work!

Gary*


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary
Dennis


----------

